# What a pig!!!!!



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Great Job! Great Bull!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks.. I had a great time!!!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Congradts! Thats a GREAT Bull!!!


----------



## bryangess (Jul 20, 2008)

That is one great bull


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats on a great looking bull. 
:darkbeer:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Bull! How hard is it to draw a tag in those areas?


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Aww man that is sweet. Way to go!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

tothewoodz said:


> Great Bull! How hard is it to draw a tag in those areas?


It took me 8 years.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

idrednek said:


> Congrats on a great looking bull.
> :darkbeer:


Thanks Don!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Way to go Kris and Swerve! That's an awesome first bowkill! :thumb:

I'm jealous.. I have three more weeks before I head West in search of the elusive Wapiti.. congrats again, great Bull!!! :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW!!!!  :jaw: :hail: :first:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

great Bull Kris !!! awesome 1st for you, you have to be excited .Again great bull and we are so happy for you.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome bull Kris!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

now that is something to be proud of..HOLY COW!! (well bull actually)


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

omg congrates on the kill and that is a huge bull!!!!!:wink:


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Kris's Equipment

07 Martin Pantera Mag 58 lbs and 28" DL
Easton Axis 500
G5 Montec 100 gr
Spot Hogg Whammy rest
Fuse 6 pin sight
Carter Sensation release
Specialty Archery Super Hunter peep
Vortex Vipers 10x42


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow very nice bull.. I dont even had a single bow kill "yet". I hope to change that come Oct. :wink:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Wow, her first archery kill and she tags a minivan. That is awesome!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Sweeet!

My hubby is going on an elk hunt Sept 13th. I hope he brings home something like that. He's sure paid his dues.....


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

amazing animal

what did they feed that thing, steriods and cornmeal


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> amazing animal
> 
> what did they feed that thing, steriods and cornmeal


I believe it was concrete, lol... Loading him was tuff!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's the link to the hunting area where I shot this bull - I don't believe there are fences even capable of turning an elk in this unit. http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2008_biggame/le/nine_mile_anthro-elk.pdf


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

AWESOME elk! Congrats! Gonna be tough to top that on your next archery kill :wink:


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice job Kris. I didn't even know you had such a great tag in your pocket. That is a great bull. All we need now is all of the details so lets her them missy.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

That is awesome!!

Congrats on the great Bull!!!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thats a GREAT Bull!!! Way to go!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Nice job Kris. I didn't even know you had such a great tag in your pocket. That is a great bull. All we need now is all of the details so lets her them missy.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=746962 Here's the main link about my hunt. 

I also posted the story on the blog. http://www.archerytalkblog.com/?cat=268 It's called "Under Pressure" Please be sure to vote while there 

It was a great time... thanks!!:wink:


----------



## Bob G (Feb 13, 2008)

That is amazing that she could kill 5 bull elk in one day and all in the same place. I am impressed.


----------



## AEMommy (Sep 12, 2008)

Holy ****< oops sorry for the language but that is awesome! Good job I hope your proud, you should be!!


----------



## KimShaw1106 (Sep 16, 2008)

congrats on the bull kris...


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone... I can hardly wait to get the mount back. :tongue:


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

I had my bull officially scored. He is 339 Gross score :teeth:


----------



## Julie M (Dec 18, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations...that is one awesome bull!!


----------

